# Dolittle: Erster Film von Robert Downey Jr. nach Avengers auf dem Weg zum Flop



## AndreLinken (21. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dolittle: Erster Film von Robert Downey Jr. nach Avengers auf dem Weg zum Flop* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dolittle: Erster Film von Robert Downey Jr. nach Avengers auf dem Weg zum Flop*


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2020)

Da gabs doch schon mal 2 Filme über Dolittle. In den 90ern. Afaik mit Eddie Murphy. Da brauchte es imho gar keinen "Reboot".


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da gabs doch schon mal 2 Filme über Dolittle. In den 90ern. Afaik mit Eddie Murphy. Da brauchte es imho gar keinen "Reboot".


Schon gar nicht mit nem Drachen.


----------



## Cobar (21. Januar 2020)

Ich kenne den neuen Film nicht, aber in den alten Filmen mit Eddie Murphy ging es doch um einen Tierarzt, der mit den Tieren sprechen konnte. Wenn ich mir den Trailer hier so anschaue, dann geht Dolittle mit irgenwelchen Tieren jetzt auf eine Abenteuerreise???
Was hat das noch mit Dolittle zu tun außer dem Namen und der Fähigkeit mit Tieren zu sprechen? Hätte man da nicht schon erahnen können, dass sich sowas nicht sonderlich gut macht, wenn man da plötzlich etwas komplett anderes serviert bekommt als man erwartet?


----------



## Gemar (21. Januar 2020)

"Der Blockbuster Avengers: Endgame konnte weltweit beachtliche 2,8 Milliarden Dollar einnehmen. Davon ist der jüngste Film mit Downey Jr. meilenweit entfernt."

Was vergleichen wir dann mal als nächstes?
Melonen mit Birnen, beide haben Kerne. 

Oder war Dolittle denn etwa auch so heiß erwartet wie Avengers: Endgame?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> "Der Blockbuster Avengers: Endgame konnte weltweit beachtliche 2,8 Milliarden Dollar einnehmen. Davon ist der jüngste Film mit Downey Jr. meilenweit entfernt."
> 
> Was vergleichen wir dann mal als nächstes?
> Melonen mit Birnen, beide haben Kerne.
> ...


Das nicht, aber man ist davon ausgegangen dass RDJ auch abseits seiner Iron Man/Tony Stark-Paraderolle massig Zugkraft hat. Da lag man ziemlich daneben. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haehnchen81 (21. Januar 2020)

Mal ernsthaft, son scheiß wie dr dolittle will doch auch echt niemand sehen... Downey jr hin oder her. Egal wie teuer man den Film macht und wie toll die effekte... Dolittle juckt niemanden.


----------



## lars9401 (21. Januar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich kenne den neuen Film nicht, aber in den alten Filmen mit Eddie Murphy ging es doch um einen Tierarzt, der mit den Tieren sprechen konnte. Wenn ich mir den Trailer hier so anschaue, dann geht Dolittle mit irgenwelchen Tieren jetzt auf eine Abenteuerreise???
> Was hat das noch mit Dolittle zu tun außer dem Namen und der Fähigkeit mit Tieren zu sprechen? Hätte man da nicht schon erahnen können, dass sich sowas nicht sonderlich gut macht, wenn man da plötzlich etwas komplett anderes serviert bekommt als man erwartet?



Hat am Ende mehr mit dem original Dr. Dolittle zu tun als die Murphy Filme.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doktor_Dolittle_und_seine_Tiere


----------



## Phone (21. Januar 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> "Der Blockbuster Avengers: Endgame konnte weltweit beachtliche 2,8 Milliarden Dollar einnehmen. Davon ist der jüngste Film mit Downey Jr. meilenweit entfernt."
> 
> Was vergleichen wir dann mal als nächstes?
> Melonen mit Birnen, beide haben Kerne.
> ...


Beides ist Obst... Immer dieses" das kann man nicht vergleichen "
Klar wurde hier alles auf das Zugpferd RDJ gesetzt, wer aber mit gleichem Erfolg rechnete ist selber schuld.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Januar 2020)

Na ja, Robert Downey Jr. dreht schon recht viele Filme, ist jetzt nicht so, als ob er in den letzten 12 Jahren nur Iron Man gespielt hat. Anfangs kam etwa noch Sherlock Holmes dazu aber danach auch immer mal sowas wie Kiss the Cook oder Der Richter.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2020)

Ich warte auf Sherlock 3. Der könnte auch schon längst da sein.


----------



## Cobar (21. Januar 2020)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Hat am Ende mehr mit dem original Dr. Dolittle zu tun als die Murphy Filme.
> 
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doktor_Dolittle_und_seine_Tiere





> Als bei den Affen in Afrika eine Krankheit ausbricht, macht sich der Doktor mit dem Papagei Polynesia, dem Krokodil, dem Affen Tschi-Tschi, dem Hund Jip, der Ente Dab-Dab, dem Schwein Göb-Göb und der Eule Tuh-Tuh mit einem geliehenen Schiff auf den Weg dorthin.


Fühlt sich noch jemand unsanft an das Niveau der Teletubbies erinnert?

Scheint sich aber wirklich näher an der Vorlage zu bedienen als die Filme mit Eddie Murphy.
Allerdings wäre ich ehrlich gesagt bei dieser Vorlage nicht von einem Erfolg ausgegangen.
Das liest sich mehr als langweilig für einen Film.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Januar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Das liest sich mehr als langweilig für einen Film.


Es ist nun mal ein englisches Kinderbuch von 1920. Ich meine, was erwartet man da? Eine Pipi Langstrumpf von 1944 ist da schon eine ganz andere Generation.


----------



## Gemar (21. Januar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber man ist davon ausgegangen dass RDJ auch abseits seiner Iron Man/Tony Stark-Paraderolle massig Zugkraft hat. Da lag man ziemlich daneben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Naja, liegt ja wohl eher am Film, oder?
Was bringt ein Star wenn der Titel nichts taugt?


----------



## Gemar (21. Januar 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Beides ist Obst... Immer dieses" das kann man nicht vergleichen "
> Klar wurde hier alles auf das Zugpferd RDJ gesetzt, wer aber mit gleichem Erfolg rechnete ist selber schuld.



Ist das Dein ernst?
Du willst allen ernstes Avengers mit Dolittle vergleichen? 
Und Du glaubst, dass es Leute gibt, die glauben dass man nur mit einem bekannten/beliebten Schauspieler so einen Titel hypen kann?


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (22. Januar 2020)

Ja nee ... is' klar, ne ?
Die Zielgruppen beider Filme ist absolut identisch. Wer Iron Man mag, der kommt an Dr. Doolittle unmöglich vorbei.


----------



## TheSinner (22. Januar 2020)

Erstaunlicherweise ist die PC Games, gegenüber der New York Times, ein Flop - obwohl in beiden Redakteure arbeiten. Hm. Komisch. Auch "Always Be My Maybe", der neue Actionkracher von Keanu Reeves, fällt gegenüber Matrix deutlich ab. "Waiting for the Barbarians" kann, trotz fast identischer Zielgruppe, nicht an die Erfolge der Pirates of the Carribean Reihe anknüpfen und das trotz Johnny Depp. 

Wenn jetzt noch Kate Winslets neuer Film "Black Beauty" (ein Reboot von genau dem Black Beauty Pferdekram) nicht die Erfolge von "Titanic" wiederholt dann, potzblitz!, glaub ich fast an eine Verschwörung!


----------

